# Edge Report 6-4-11



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't really post too many reports just b/c of the drama...but sometimes it's just fun to share an interesting trip.

Me and a buddy decided to take my 22 Pathfinder out to the edge on Saturday...figured the conditions were going to be good enough and it wasn't going to be 200 degrees, only 100 degrees, so we were good to go. Figured we pick up our snapper somewhere along the trip, but the goal was to put a wahoo in the bay boat.

Left the pass at 8:50 am, lines in the water by 9:30. First king on within 10 minutes. About an hour later this wahooooo came to play on the pathfinder...took the pics about 30 mins after getting the fish in the boat, b/c let's just say there was a few moments of chaos getting the fish in the boat and in the fish bag...figured we'd let him swim in ice for a bit before handling him.




















Trolled for another hour or so and decided to hit a snapper hole I'd found last time I was at the edge and caught our limit of these, plus 6-7 football mingos.










And then met some friends at Paradise for a cold beverage or 5 and had to pose for another picture with the two of us and the boat:










Not a bad place to live if I might say so myself!

Hall


----------



## mickeyj (May 16, 2008)

Hell Yeah!!! Hooter on the Bay Boat!!! I hear ya. What did you catch the hooter on? Livey or trolling? Just curious. Congrats.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

A bomber deep diver...like a stretch but much better quality. Pulled two lines, the other being a blue/white ilander and ballyhoo. Water looked dirty but I gather from a diver friend the water was clean 15-25 feet down.


----------



## Capt Bill Walters (Nov 20, 2010)

*Awesome*

What a super day! Gotta love those hooos! Good work.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Wow nice day for sure.*

Have hook about 10 hooters and landed .... nada.
Good looking fish.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

trolling rig.....................................check
calm seas.....................................check
catching a hooter in a bay boat........check

bucket list getting shorter, fine catch dude good insider tip on the water color


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

oh yeah, nice how bout dem hooters


----------



## JSMITH (Oct 5, 2007)

My Heros !!:notworthy:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thats an adventure going out there in that boat. My hat's off to you. Glad to hear about the Wahoo.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Man, that's awesome!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

That's awesome Hall!!!


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Went out Sunday. 8 ten lb. snapper for 4 in 30 minutes south of the Pensacola pass. What does wahoo taste like? Very nice catch.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Outstanding. What color Bomber did you have in the spread? Mono or wire for your leader?


----------

